# What do you work as?



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

I a office slave for Chivas Brothers (2nd biggest whisky brand worldwide).

It's not so fun, stuck in the office 45 hours a week, it's all due to change next year though, Only working Monday - Thursday till July, In July working a friday every fortnight and then back to a 4 day week in December :wtf

What do you work as?


----------



## davemfox (Oct 8, 2009)

Work in offshore industry as rig manager :happy:

Dave


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

Work in the buying department for Focus DIY. Going in the Army early next year though.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a few jobs, i run this forum, i own a Sport supplements store and an MMA store


----------



## bcfc_4life (Oct 4, 2009)

I work as an automotive engineer in research and product development for jaguar land rover.


----------



## lummo (Jan 24, 2009)

Deliver fruit and veg. No frebbies though :sad:


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I work as an Financial Adviser.


----------



## Tonks (Jul 16, 2009)

Work as an Assistant Buyer for Property Security Company.....ooo, Glamorous.

Hopefully join the RAF as an officer next year, going into Supply. Make sure our lads in Afghanistan, actually get the right tools for the job on time.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm a student at the moment .. Used to have my own Dj business but stopped to pursue MMA


----------



## dean_a2zmartialarts (Nov 14, 2009)

Iv just set up my own Martial Arts store, but work in an office at the moment.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I work for a top secret organisation within the ministry of defence. I train dogs to sniff naked ladies butts on beaches.

Never found any wmd's, or bombs though.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

spitfire said:


> I work for a top secret organisation within the ministry of defence. I train dogs to sniff naked ladies butts on beaches.
> 
> Never found any wmd's, or bombs though.


like a nuke in a sniz? dam those snukes (southpark)


----------



## garf (Sep 27, 2009)

Personal trainer, transitioning into strength & conditioning coach, starting with the fighters i train with.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

im a filthy spanner monkey at the moment but i have an application going thru to join the army i want to do close protection,theres alot of competition for it tho.

i have a few mates that are door staff so was contemplating doing that for a while, any doormen on here?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Im debating whether to do the course ..


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

i want to do it with the rmp,u have to be rmp 1st but u can apply for cp in your 1st year at the moment and if ur fit ur likely to get it. they get much better pay and when there on ops they get Â£150 a day on top of their wages, a mate of mine has just left and some of the lads he worked with have gone on to private companys and are earning silly money.


----------



## garf (Sep 27, 2009)

Retired from doors after 10 long, stressful, funny, scary & sometimes boring years.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

where did you work? since ive mentioned it ive had alot of negitive comments sayn u could earn the same money stacking shelves or as a pizza boy...


----------



## dean_a2zmartialarts (Nov 14, 2009)

Is the certificate you get for working on the doors the same you get to steward at football matches and other sporting events?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Im pretty certain the answer is no ...

I would love to do close protection services, I might look at going to one of the famous courses in switzerland after I finish uni and before i join police


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

id be warey,i kno ppl hu have done the course and not got jobs after, theres pros and cons to doing it with the army but its solid it gets u meeting the right people,its respected.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

4 days a week at comet home delivery :laugh: fitting gas cookers coz i cant get a job with a proper company doing heating.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

jeevan said:


> Im pretty certain the answer is no ...
> 
> I would love to do close protection services, I might look at going to one of the famous courses in switzerland after I finish uni and before i join police


Jeevan i have a mate who does the close protection thing, i mean serious shit ... he gaurds boats and ships in around Congo n Somalia and seriously travels the world,

If you ever become serious i could always put you in touch with him

As for my Job .... well after being on the dole this year for the first time in my life iv worked for a software company/labourer/vodaphone credit assessor but lasr week started as a direct salesman for a local window company .... you may laugh but you wont believe the money there is to earned in it


----------



## dean_a2zmartialarts (Nov 14, 2009)

My mistake i thought it was the same certificate.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the offer 1927, really appreciate that, will take you up on that

Also, people wont laugh at any job, especially during such financial struggle .. as long as you're bringing in income to support yourself / and family then you deserve respect

Though, so do a lot of people on the dole, its an unfortunate siutation for millions


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

yea, just about every new driver that comes on board, or the agency guys come from all different job backgrounds, many have been outta of work for upto over a year.

My difficulty is getting my misses to hold down a full time job, soon as she does, i wont be broke each month after the bills fly out, and i can train, fingers crossed for the new year.


----------



## garf (Sep 27, 2009)

Think the door cert lets you do events but its still different, dont quote me on that though. Its always changing. James28 I worked in the south east area, ranging from porstmouth, basingstoke, winchester reading. Up to the outskirts of london where they say there from london but actually aren't really.


----------



## garf (Sep 27, 2009)

Sorry, James8. My mistake


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

Wish i had a job.


----------



## dean_a2zmartialarts (Nov 14, 2009)

Cheers Garf


----------



## garf (Sep 27, 2009)

It used to be 3 different level of cert, static, door & cp. Cp did cover you for the lot. Then they started bringing in clampers & certain cleaners, god knows what they've done sonce I retired 2 years ago


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm a student working part time for Marks & Spencer.

I tried joining the army when I left school, passed the fitness but fail the medical as I have asthma. They told me under no circumstances I can join, not even the T.A really annoying because all I want to do is go an fight for my country.


----------



## KeyboardWarrior (Oct 25, 2008)

I`m in the RAF as an aircraft technician.

Forces seems popular on here.


----------



## irishlad (Jul 20, 2009)

well i have a shitty factory job, making egg cartons, but the pay isnt bad and i get to train, i also tried to join the army, but failed the medical due to being tone deaf.


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm a student working part time for Morrison's - Looking to go into the Hi-Tech Crime Unit with the police or Security Consultancy when I finish my degree


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Student, but I work for an Artiste/Event Management Company, and their child record label.


----------



## lummo (Jan 24, 2009)

Tonks said:


> Hopefully join the RAF as an officer next year, going into Supply. Make sure our lads in Afghanistan, actually get the right tools for the job on time.


Big respect mate.

I was a supplier in the RAF for 8 years, had some good times, but finally settled down and had a family so felt it was time to leave.

Its great if you don't mind being away alot, and you make great mates.

Plus nobody works weds afternoons, just play sport! :thumb


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

I lurk on forums and write stuff!


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm an accountant I have my own small firm looking after small businesses tax stuff not very exciting but could be a lot worse. Plus I can take as much time as I want off for training which is handy.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

garf said:


> Think the door cert lets you do events but its still different, dont quote me on that though. Its always changing. James28 I worked in the south east area, ranging from porstmouth, basingstoke, winchester reading. Up to the outskirts of london where they say there from london but actually aren't really.


haha i say im fron london when im up north and that bcus no one knos high wycombe, fair few doormen train at my gym and boxing club but there all alot bigger than me lol


----------



## Rob.L (Sep 22, 2009)

IT Service Desk Analyst for Burtons Foods - Full time geek and plenty of biscuits.

MUTINY! - I applied for a the high tech crime unit job locally to me a few times but came unstuck because I had no experience giving/preparing evidence for court. Seems strange to advertise a job to the pubilc with something this specific and turn down people who are clearly suited when you can easily learn on the job or at least be trained in. My advise would be to try and get some extra credits at uni that are in this area.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Part time stripper and fireman.

Fireman shifts are 4 on 3 off so might as well an extra 2 night for about 3-4 hours each time.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Mandirigma said:


> Part time stripper and fireman.
> 
> Fireman shifts are 4 on 3 off so might as well an extra 2 night for about 3-4 hours each time.


Absolute killer shift that.

How many days are you working as a fireman? And how do you manage to sleep? D=


----------



## matty0603 (Feb 2, 2009)

Im a car body repairer/sprayer


----------



## DaveMT (Nov 17, 2009)

Currently a student, aiming to become a professional photographer, been working part time as a bartender for 5 years.


----------



## LiamT (Sep 2, 2009)

Im a plumber/heating engineer/gas fitter (whatever you want to call it) for Gentoo (previously sunderland council). I work in some right sh!t holes but the moneys decent and the work stable so im happy in my job. Also coming from a string of crap jobs makes me gratefull for them putting me through my apprenticeship.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Full time Engineering student 38 hours a week

Part Time William Hill employee 25 Hours a week


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Imy said:


> Absolute killer shift that.
> 
> How many days are you working as a fireman? And how do you manage to sleep? D=


Nah, I was only joking dude, just sounds a lot more interesting than a financial analyst.


----------



## Rob.L (Sep 22, 2009)

DaveMT said:


> working part time as a bartender for 5 years.


Best job in the world, I was part time/fulltime for 10 years while at College and Uni.

Loved it, I finished up as a Mixologist/Flair Bartender and still get asked to compete in Mixology.


----------



## djkt (Oct 8, 2008)

Comet part time, I'm a Student and also work with delinquent youths. Next year hopefully going in to Marines or RAF :thumb


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Seems like there's alot of people here wanting to join the military. AndyMulz f**k that 68 hours a week!?!? your off your head  !

I'm pretty keen to either join the fire brigade / the police.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

TheIceman5 said:


> Seems like there's alot of people here wanting to join the military. AndyMulz f**k that 68 hours a week!?!? your off your head  !
> 
> I'm pretty keen to either join the fire brigade / the police.


Was you bullied at school ? aha only joking mate, you going to be the copper that everyone likes that doesn't steal your booze or the d1ck head one that arrests you for anything ?


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

TheIceman5 said:


> Seems like there's alot of people here wanting to join the military. AndyMulz f**k that 68 hours a week!?!? your off your head  !
> 
> I'm pretty keen to either join the fire brigade / the police.


25 and 38 make 63 mate lol.

Because i live with a pretty well off household i dont get bursary so to stay at college i need to work. Its a c**t like and dosent really leave enough time for the mrs and a decent weekend but its all about the big picture . Hopefully will be an offshore engineer next year!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Im gonna be the copper committing crimes and then blaming it on other folk .. muhahahaha

Andy i hate the student finance shit, I lived with my grandparents for 18 years, but because I wasnt legally estranged from my mum and dad, I got no EMA,

Then I knew about 4 people, who had divorced parents, they lived with the poorer parent, and they got 30quid a week, but they got like 50quid off their other parents on the sly !


----------

